# Looking to Move to Toronto



## Jonslater (Sep 21, 2009)

I hope someone can help, i am looking to move to Toronto with my wife and daughter and was looking for help, i have an aunt and uncle in canada who would sponsor me but i would like to do the move on my own, does anyone know of any good job search sites in the Toronto area that look to take on people from abroad.I am also wondering how people have made the move and how long it took for the application to be completed
Thanks in advance


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Jonslater said:


> I hope someone can help, i am looking to move to Toronto with my wife and daughter and was looking for help, i have an aunt and uncle in canada who would sponsor me but i would like to do the move on my own, does anyone know of any good job search sites in the Toronto area that look to take on people from abroad.I am also wondering how people have made the move and how long it took for the application to be completed
> Thanks in advance


Hello there and welcome to the site,

Firstly I must tell you that your aunt and unlcle will not be permitted to sponsor you, so you are on your own anyway, but it does help to have someone here.
Secondly, what is your occupation? There are, with a few exceptions, only two methods of getting into Canada. You must either have an occupation in THE LIST of 38 Canada deems it desperately needs or you must have pre-arranged employment. If you fall into these two categories it should take 6-12 months. Otherwise a regular application will take 5-7 years.


----------



## JazMan (Sep 21, 2009)

*UK to Canada*

Hi,
It took us 6 months to get the perm residency status VISA, now its the PR Card. Use the CIC Immigration site and also read the paper Canada News from the High Commission of Canada near Bond Street for immigration news. We applied indendently through the point system. 
Job hunting would be monster dot ca or workopolis dot com
Good luck..
G


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

JazMan said:


> Hi,
> It took us 6 months to get the perm residency status VISA, now its the PR Card. Use the CIC Immigration site and also read the paper Canada News from the High Commission of Canada near Bond Street for immigration news. We applied indendently through the point system.
> Job hunting would be monster dot ca or workopolis dot com
> Good luck..
> G


Your post is somewhat misleading to someone asking questions about immigrating to here. You say it took you 6 months to get PR status. What is your occupation? The only way I know that could be achieved. is that you have an occupation on *THE LIST*. Having the required 67 points or more would not necessarily, in and of itself, get you PR ststus.


----------



## JazMan (Sep 21, 2009)

*Moving to Canada*

ok..let me clarify...
We got the landed papers within 6 months of applying as we were in the skilled category. Once we were in Toronto we applied for the PR Card..this could take an additional 3-6 months. 
Thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks. Now I understand.


----------



## arsenal (Aug 19, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> Otherwise a regular application will take 5-7 years.


Hey Auld Yin,

What is a "regular application"?


----------

